
Tent - the decentralized social web - jamesbritt
http://tent.io/
======
tokenadult
Introduction subpage (different URL) already at top of front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4418904>

(Thanks for preferring to submit the canonical URL.)

